# Breeding Fantails?



## rackerman

Are Fantail Pigeons easy to breed & are they good parent breeders? Especially the Indians with their heads way back, how can they even see their mate? LOL


----------



## rackerman

anyone know?


----------



## Anarrowescape

I had fantails back in Ireland but they never bred for me so I am not sure I am sure someone with more fantail experience will be along shortly good luck .


----------



## ThePoultryFarm

They do fine. If you experience poor fertility, just trim their tail feathers.


----------



## re lee

Indian fantails breed easy. So does american fantails. It is best to trim the tail for breeding. Just cut the tail feather about inch long the first 7 featheres on each side. Then trim the vent area also. Fantails often take some extra lighting this time of year to get them ready to breed. And the colder climates You might wait until mid feburay to pair them up. As they can not cover the young as well when they reach 4 to 7 days old And the young can chill. Because they have smaller bodys. american fans any way. The fans can raise there own young. And then several people use pumpers To raise more. Be sure to give the hens some extra calcium to help build a reserve. Oyster shell tabs. and or Poultry vitiaman that can be desolved in water. That has a high dose of calcium. Also can have high vit E that helps get them interested in breeding and brings the cocks back into breeding abilty. As some in the off season go slightly infertile until motivated. Fantails Are great birds gentle. Easy to handle And a good fantail is a joy to look at. While they are not the easyest to breed They are rewarding and breed ok. Not trimming the tails you have less luck As its harder for the birds to fertile the egg. And the tail feathers grow back after the moult. And can be pulled at the first part of the moult if you want.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

They aren't any different from others. Trim the fluff around their vent and it will help. A lot of people cut their tails off, but that's unnecessary. Also, it's the American fantails that hold their head back like that  It's a major fault in Indian fans to hold their head on their back.


----------



## calmcool410

instead of triming anything,,,,,get rid of them and get u some tipplers.....


----------



## re lee

calmcool410 said:


> instead of triming anything,,,,,get rid of them and get u some tipplers.....


Not a good answer. fantails are a rather great hobby Also. Most any person that breeds and shows quality fantails will allways trim tails on all there birds they are breeding from. Makes breeding easyer keeps tail in better shape..


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Good quality indian fantails are not expected to have their head bend backwards.From my experience,there is actually no need of trimming the tail also,do it only if the pair is observed to be sterile even after successfull mating.....!!!


----------



## rackerman

re lee said:


> Indian fantails breed easy. So does american fantails. It is best to trim the tail for breeding. Just cut the tail feather about inch long the first 7 featheres on each side. Then trim the vent area also. Fantails often take some extra lighting this time of year to get them ready to breed. And the colder climates You might wait until mid feburay to pair them up. As they can not cover the young as well when they reach 4 to 7 days old And the young can chill. Because they have smaller bodys. american fans any way. The fans can raise there own young. And then several people use pumpers To raise more. Be sure to give the hens some extra calcium to help build a reserve. Oyster shell tabs. and or Poultry vitiaman that can be desolved in water. That has a high dose of calcium. Also can have high vit E that helps get them interested in breeding and brings the cocks back into breeding abilty. As some in the off season go slightly infertile until motivated. Fantails Are great birds gentle. Easy to handle And a good fantail is a joy to look at. While they are not the easyest to breed They are rewarding and breed ok. Not trimming the tails you have less luck As its harder for the birds to fertile the egg. And the tail feathers grow back after the moult. And can be pulled at the first part of the moult if you want.


Thank you Re lee.........


----------



## rackerman

MaryOfExeter said:


> They aren't any different from others. Trim the fluff around their vent and it will help. A lot of people cut their tails off, but that's unnecessary. Also, it's the American fantails that hold their head back like that  It's a major fault in Indian fans to hold their head on their back.


 I knew it was of them....... Thanks Becky......


----------



## rackerman

boneyrajan.k said:


> Good quality indian fantails are not expected to have their head bend backwards.From my experience,there is actually no need of trimming the tail also,do it only if the pair is observed to be sterile even after successfull mating.....!!!


Thanks Doc............


----------



## rackerman

calmcool410 said:


> instead of triming anything,,,,,get rid of them and get u some tipplers.....


That wasn't my question............


----------



## Msfreebird

My American Fantails have no problems breeding. They've been breeding all winter so far, and I have 4 babies just coming out of the nests. 
Time to start slowing them down before they get over crowded!
And I've never trimmed their feathers.
The only time I had to intervene and hand raise some of the babies was when 1 cock bred with 2 hens. He only stayed and helped raise the babies of 1 hen and left the other hen on her own. The single hen abandoned her babies at 1 week old. This happened twice...first time 1 baby - 'Breezy', second time 2 babies - 'Orvil' and 'Poppy'


----------



## pattersonk2002

*Trimming*

I have raised both Indian and American fantails with good success and never once trimmed any of there feathers or fluff around the vent. I sometimes wish I had enough room to keep the fantails along with the birds I am now raising but one can't have all with limited funds  >Kevin


----------



## re lee

I raised very high quality fantails And trimmed ech breeding pair As almost 100 percent of the people who raise and show american fantails do. As good fantail have full shoeing good top tail. large tailed birds. Better sucsess is found by trimming tails. But trim or not trim thats your choice.


----------



## spirit wings

I have American.. and use the pair for foster parents.. they pump the squabs full!... they are great, and they had a squab of their own as well..and I check their eggs for fertility.. no problems so far..


----------



## sport14692

I raised them in the late 90's and was very successful. They were easy for me


----------



## rackerman

pattersonk2002 said:


> I have raised both Indian and American fantails with good success and never once trimmed any of there feathers or fluff around the vent. I sometimes wish I had enough room to keep the fantails along with the birds I am now raising but one can't have all with limited funds  >Kevin


Sent you an e-mail buddy...........


----------



## rackerman

*Thank you everyone!! Sounds like I won't have a problem when I get a pair for the wifes Birthday. She wants a pair I am going to surprize her with a pair for her birthday!!

Thanks........!!*


----------



## G.man

re lee said:


> Indian fantails breed easy. So does american fantails. It is best to trim the tail for breeding. Just cut the tail feather about inch long the first 7 featheres on each side. Then trim the vent area also. Fantails often take some extra lighting this time of year to get them ready to breed. And the colder climates You might wait until mid feburay to pair them up. As they can not cover the young as well when they reach 4 to 7 days old And the young can chill. Because they have smaller bodys. american fans any way. The fans can raise there own young. And then several people use pumpers To raise more. Be sure to give the hens some extra calcium to help build a reserve. Oyster shell tabs. and or Poultry vitiaman that can be desolved in water. That has a high dose of calcium. Also can have high vit E that helps get them interested in breeding and brings the cocks back into breeding abilty. As some in the off season go slightly infertile until motivated. Fantails Are great birds gentle. Easy to handle And a good fantail is a joy to look at. While they are not the easyest to breed They are rewarding and breed ok. Not trimming the tails you have less luck As its harder for the birds to fertile the egg. And the tail feathers grow back after the moult. And can be pulled at the first part of the moult if you want.


Can i please get a photo of how to trim there tails


----------

